# Ooold Irish Ale yeast starter



## Mr B (13/8/15)

I have a vial of Irish ale yeast dated 11 March 2014.

Brewers friend calculator shows 0% viability.

Is it possible to bring it back from the dead?

If it is worth a go, what size starter should I use (I have a stirplate).

Any thoughts? I need to get some yeast cranking for the next batch, if this is a goer it might be the one.

Thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/15)

I have made a starter from an 18mnth old Wyeast pack.

Make a 500ml starter at 1020 and give it a go.

I just did mine in a pet coke bottle and sat it on the bench.


----------



## Mr B (13/8/15)

Thanks Stu, its in a 1.035 ish 200ml starter atm and spinning away

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQ3ywwAGoVChMIvMWQ7fSlxwIV4a2mCh2PTggM&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DqaGS3Uts704&ei=znnMVbymMuHbmgWPnaFg&usg=AFQjCNGBLBTeLg9TIFYr2OimvisDsu8z7A&sig2=upA3hb-i7QLKRETq-9-6NA&bvm=bv.99804247,d.dGY

Just trying to work out the hops, basing the malt on the Smurto's English IPA (Maris, Choc, and Maybe Pale Malt) but the hops is stumping me at this late hour. Don't have the classic Styrians etc. 

Hmmm, any suggestions for an Irish ale yeast english ipa peoples?

Edit, sorry about the Kylie link, didn't realize it would initially link to an ad before the catch line....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/15)

Make a red ale. Will suit that yeast


----------



## Mr B (13/8/15)

Mmmm that wound be ideal except for the lack of red grain.....

Fark the hops is doing my head in, appreciate any suggestions for an Ale/IPA using Irish ale yeast


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/8/15)

Dont need red grain, just a handfull of roast barley


----------



## manticle (13/8/15)

What do you have in stock?


----------



## Mr B (14/8/15)

manticle said:


> What do you have in stock?


Sorry, busy day, appreciate the assistance

Hmmm, have Amarillo, POR, Cascade, Williamette, Columbus, Cluster, Saaz, Simcoe, Galaxy , Citra - or thereabouts

Lookin to prep tonight with a bit of luck (or stamina, but i'm getting old...)

Cheers


----------



## Mr B (14/8/15)

Oh, and no roast Barley.

Have some midnight wheat though, but i don't think it gives the redness, but i've only used it in a delicious Midnight IPA.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/15)

Mr B said:


> Sorry, busy day, appreciate the assistance
> 
> Hmmm, have Amarillo, POR, Cascade, Williamette, Columbus, Cluster, Saaz, Simcoe, Galaxy , Citra - or thereabouts
> 
> ...


You might needs some grains to go with those hops..... B)


----------



## Mr B (14/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You might needs some grains to go with those hops..... B)


I quite like it hop forward 


Ok, was thinking a grain bill of:

*English IPA* (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 12.0 (EBC): 23.7
Bitterness (IBU): 0.0 (Average)

54.95% Maris Otter Malt
43.22% Pale Ale Malt
1.83% Chocolate


----------



## Mr B (14/8/15)

Hmm another question.....

Starter started had 0% viability. How do you calculate cell counts in this situation?

I usually use the Brewers Friend calculator, however with a viability of 0 percent, it gives me nothing.

Have had the yest on the plate for 24 hours. am prepping a 1.5l starter for the next step, not based on any calcs, but this is the usual procedure. How do I work out how many cells I might have and whether I split and re culture (will be 2 x 20 or 25 L batches)? 

Appreciate any input.

Failing this, I guess I just give it 2 odd days and calculate whatever a viable starter of this volume would be

Cheers

Edit: and whether any co2 bubbles or krausen indicate a viable yeast batch.....


----------



## mosto (15/8/15)

I've done a couple of starters from old picks recently. My yeast calc software needs a date to calculate viability. I just play with the date of manufacture until it gives me 1% viability. If you can enter the viability in directly, just go with 1%.


----------



## Mr B (15/8/15)

mosto said:


> I've done a couple of starters from old picks recently. My yeast calc software needs a date to calculate viability. I just play with the date of manufacture until it gives me 1% viability. If you can enter the viability in directly, just go with 1%.


Good idea Mosto, thanks


----------



## Mr B (15/8/15)

Thinking along these lines

*English Irish ish IPA* (English IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.057 (°P): 14.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.60 %
Colour (SRM): 17.3 (EBC): 34.0
Bitterness (IBU): 36.2 (Average)

54.45% Maris Otter Malt
42.83% Pale Ale Malt
1.82% Chocolate
0.91% Wheat Malt, Midnight

0.7 g/L Southern Cross (14.8% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Southern Cross (14.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Southern Cross (14.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with WLP004 - Irish Ale


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/8/15)

Give it more time. Mine took a few days to kick. Was very slow at firsts but after a week its flying


----------



## Weizguy (15/8/15)

Patience will pay off. I keep older yeast cultures in the fridge, and recently revived a Ringwood ale that was at least 3 years old.

Start small, and build up to your pitching volume.


----------



## Mr B (17/8/15)

Well, I stepped the starter up to 1.5l, before reading the advice above on Saturday 

Had a little bit of activity yesterday, and some good co2 bubbling up tonight. Had the stir plate on slow so that I could see if it kicked off.

However, it does look a bit strange, with what appears to be a film over the top. Looks a little unusual, maybe an infection? I haven't increase the speed as I don't want to stir it in if there is a problem. Any thoughts on this look?


----------



## Yob (17/8/15)

Looks like it's fermenting


----------



## Mr B (17/8/15)

Yeah, it definitely is, its just the one large and somewhat slimy looking bubble worries me a little. Could just be that its in a small vessel, usually I have the stir plate going nuts so haven't really seen a non cyclonic ferment in something this small.......

Also i'll split it into a few (5 actually) 50 billion cell batches, and grow another two starters from these for the two 25l batches I brewed on the weekend. Wouldn't want to lose the lot over a dodgy starter.....


----------



## Mr B (23/8/15)

Well, starter finished, made 5 50 billion cell 50 ml additional starters, stepped one up in 1.5l. Interestingly, when it finished the yeast flocced and was little chunks flying around in the starter on the stir plate. Its crashed and chilling, whilst another 1056 steps for a day or so to pitch in the two 25l batches or wort. Will be interesting to see the difference between yeasts.


----------

